# El Diablo Lump Coal



## call the hogs (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok I was at Sam's Club today buying some Kingsford charcoal and I seen this Lump Coal on a pallet of El Diablo Lump. Is this stuff any good? Any experiences with it? I wanna try Lump, but haven't done enough reading up on the different ones. Ive never seen it there so I thought I may, but want to get some feedback first.

Thanks!!!


----------



## sprky (Feb 23, 2012)

I haven't used this before. However I goggled it and it appears to be a decent lump. Here is some reading on it.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 23, 2012)

I use to buy it when I was in Tucson,loved the stuff. Now that I know where to find it up here I will hit sams here in Tempe.If it's the same as was It is very condensed and burns hot and long. Made in Mex from squite if I remember.


----------



## call the hogs (Feb 23, 2012)

desert, It did say from Mexico and also mesquite wood.. I think the Bag was 40lb. Not 100% sure. for $16 and change.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Feb 24, 2012)

If that's the stuff I'm thinking of, I was at a county fair last summer and there was an booth that was using it on a huge rotisserie outfit.  I talked to the guy running the pit until he started to get annoyed with my questions, and he gave it really good reviews.  Hot and long burning, plus you get pretty good value by buying it in volume.


----------

